# Driveway markers



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

The other day I was asked about my driveway markers. Finally have some pictures.
tymusic


----------



## MB3 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Very Cool*

Very Cool, never saw anything like them before. Did you make them, or order them?
Great Idea, with the number.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

They are my best advertising ever. Neighbor looks down the street, sees a bunch of the them and knows who to call right away. I buy them, presently I have a new person working on making them better.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

thats a great idea, guess it works well looks like you plow most of those drives in those neighborhoods.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Those look great! I do the same thing but I just make my own with a template. They work awsome. It looks really impressive to have a big grouping like that too.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Those look great! What is the cost of them? Looks like they must be $$$, but then again, it's "free" advertising, and everyone driving by knows how good a job you do, and knows who to call!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Around $4.00 each including the peg they slide over. I got someone working on an upgrade, with a fiber glass peg. It might sound expensive, but they last for years, and are worth every penny. Best advertizing I ever bought.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

That's a lot of money when compared to the price of wooden stakes, but I can definitely see how they could make you a lot of money!....just don't plow them over 

What are they made out of?


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

Paul V. , check your private messages.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

$4.00 may seem like a lot but how much time do you spend cutting and painting stakes that he has made for him. I make my own, those look GREAT. I may try to find someone local to make mine.


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

they kinda look like delinator post on the highways...
I wish we got enough snow to loose a driveway

Why do they call them driveways when you park on them and drive on parkways


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

they would still get stolen in NJ:realmad: like them alot...xysport


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Why would someone want a plow stake with someone else's number on it? Your kidding about not staking rite? I had a drive I plowed the night I signed it, but didn't have stakes on me. Went back the next day during the route, and couldn't find the drive it had drifted in so bad. Good thing the ground was froze, I was off by over 4 feet.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Wanted to bump this up as I'm tossing it around this year. Did you ever find a better source Paul?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

WilliamOak;1326241 said:


> Wanted to bump this up as I'm tossing it around this year. Did you ever find a better source Paul?


x2, good bump I was thinking about this post 2 weeks ago as well


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Bumping this up, I know there some of you on PS that use them.

Lets see pictures of your stakes.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I'll see what I can do.

I had a lady in early December that saw five of her neighbors with my signs, so she called me. The first thing that got her attention was that her neighbors properties had all been marked very nicely and that is something you don't see much of here and when you do it's always with wooden stakes that IMO look bad. Discount stakes are well worth the money and go great with the advertising signs.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I think this is the best idea ever as far as stakes. I'll be ordering some once things get rolling in the spring. This winter was a bust for us so far and being halfway through the season its too late now


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

Neige;2104775 said:


> Bumping this up, I know there some of you on PS that use them.
> 
> Lets see pictures of your stakes.


Who do I contact to have these made up?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I think for entrances to commercial sites it's nice 
Then some wooden ones 
For residential I wouldn't want to look at them all winter long at my house and by use people give $25 off per month if you leave a sign on their proprety so would u give the customer a discount if they help you advertise


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

ponyboy;2142130 said:


> For residential I wouldn't want to look at them all winter long at my house and by use people give $25 off per month if you leave a sign on their proprety so would u give the customer a discount if they help you advertise


In my case, it is stated in the contract that the signs remain up for the full term of the contract. It's not just for advertising, they make a big difference when looking for properties in the night after a heavy snowfall, when you service a high number of drives it's tough to look for house numbers at 4 am. I've never had a single complaint from my residential clients regarding the signs, as a matter of fact it is the complete opposite. I know speaking with Neige, his clients call to have their signs replaced if they go missing.


----------



## burtle (Dec 23, 2014)

Any links to these ?


----------



## DiscountSnowStakes (Dec 9, 2009)

*looks awesome*

hmmmm... maybe we should make these


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Go to http://www.entreneige.com
or send me an email and I will set you up with Andre.
[email protected]


----------

